# Question for Air Cadets



## Bograt (5 Jan 2005)

Could someone confirm something for me? I am wondering if someone needs to have their glider wings before being considered for power wings? Also could some tell me the application process for someone who wanted to get their power wings.

I'm doing some BS detection. 

Cheers,


----------



## Love793 (5 Jan 2005)

Unless things have changed (it has been 12 yrs), it's not a prerequisite, however it does help.  The application if I remember correctly, goes through the chain of command to the Air Cadet League (as it's actually a scholarship, not a course).  Having the Air Studies course (and doing well on it) also aids in the selection.  Plus they look at extra curricular activities and school marks.


----------



## sgt_mandal (5 Jan 2005)

NO, you don't need you glider wings for power. When you apply, you fill out a bunch of forms pretty much telling the selection board what kind of person you are and why you should get it over another person.


----------



## P Kaye (5 Jan 2005)

Number one thing... do well on the written test.  Not only that, but do better than all your colleagues.  When I was a cadet, one year my buddy and I both applied... he did well on the test, but I got the highest mark in central region.  If my buddy had been from a different squadron, he probably would have been selected that year.  They usually only take a limited number of candidates from each squadron, so as well as competing nationally you are competing against members of your own unit.
My buddy did end up on power the following year, and he did not have glider.  He had SLC, though.  I think any 6 week course under your belt would have roughly equal weight.


----------



## Bograt (5 Jan 2005)

Thank you gentlemen, 

Short follow up- Is it possible to get passed over for a scholarship and have it awarded to another cadet corps because that "troop" (sorry for using that word) never sent a cadet for power wings.

Someone attempted to tell me they were passed over for power even though they "aced" the air course and interview because another corps never sent a body before- and the individual they sent scored significantly less than the "Ace."

PM me if you think it is appropriate. My BS detector light switched on when Ace relayed his story- I just want to make sure my BS detector is working properly.


----------



## Spartan (5 Jan 2005)

Bograt said:
			
		

> Thank you gentlemen,
> 
> Short follow up- Is it possible to get passed over for a scholarship and have it awarded to another cadet corps because that "troop" (sorry for using that word) never sent a cadet for power wings.
> 
> ...


It can happen - our camp numbers are all based on our overall parade strength. This dictates how many people from a unit can apply for a course.  Also because of this, it seems to rotate amongst units on who can get an extra candidate onto course. (from 2 to 3 or 1 to 2 as an example)
Also, if a unit is rather good (overall or always submitting paperwork to HQ on time etc) they can then receive priority to fill any new openings for a course (if a unit didn't submit a candidate, someone couldn't attend a course etc)
Another problem  IMHO as of late is the somewhat questionable way the league and DND are  putting people on course- there have been a few instances where someone had a good interview, good school marks and really good exam marks and not gotten on course, whereas someone who had a decent interview, decent to low exam mark and ok school marks gets on course.


----------



## condor888000 (5 Jan 2005)

No glider is not a prereq.
First, you fill out the standard senior camp application form. Then you submit it. If you do not have a class 3 or better medical, you must make an appointment ASAP. There is a 40 question exam for glider and a 50 question one for power that must be passed in order to be permitted to sit the interview. The best candidaties are selected and ranked in the following way, up to 25 pts for the exam, 25 for the interview, 25 for the file. Another 25 points are awarded, but I can't remember for what, I'll post it later. The candidates are rnked and the top x nimber are sent to the RGS for the schol.


----------



## condor888000 (5 Jan 2005)

That's BS. The only way is if your sqn maxed out on their quota, then he would be high on the wait list.


----------



## cpl-cam (5 Jan 2005)

The guy who was passed over probally either messed up on the review boards are was screwed over for no reason which has been know to happen before.


----------



## Kunu (5 Jan 2005)

Each province has a total quota, and depending on parade strength, each individual Squadron can nominate up to [IIRC] four candidates.   As the sum of the squadron quotas much exceeds the provincial quota, things get competitive.   The written exam and selection board interview are weighed such that either can break an application.   IMO, the interview is largely to ensure that the candidate will do something worthwhile with the licence afterwards, as opposed to quit their Sqn, demonstrate a number of bad pilot stereotypes, make no attempt to stay current, and smoke up all the time (yes, I'm bitter  , I know enough of these cases).   I also do know that there are some officers and Air Cadet League members who are very zealous about cutting people they feel will fall into such a category.   

Also, some years within my Squadron were much more competitive than others.   Applied across a whole province, this could be a factor, especially considering the double cohourt affecting Ontario for the last two years.   

Just a couple possibilities.


----------



## big_castor (5 Jan 2005)

Bograt said:
			
		

> Short follow up- Is it possible to get passed over for a scholarship and have it awarded to another cadet corps because that "troop" (sorry for using that word) never sent a cadet for power wings.
> 
> Someone attempted to tell me they were passed over for power even though they "aced" the air course and interview because another corps never sent a body before- and the individual they sent scored significantly less than the "Ace."



A certain number of   positions are awarded to cadets from Squadrons who haven't sent a candidate on the course in the last 3 years (around 10% of the available positions according to my failing memory).   The other 90% are selected entirely on merit and on the results of the exam, interview, record etc... 



			
				Symchyshyn said:
			
		

> Also, if a unit is rather good (overall or always submitting paperwork to HQ on time etc) they can then receive priority to fill any new openings for a course (if a unit didn't submit a candidate, someone couldn't attend a course etc)



This does not apply however for the Glider and Power Scholarships since the final selection (and replacement of vacancies) is done by the Air Cadet League National office



			
				Symchyshyn said:
			
		

> Another problem   IMHO as of late is the somewhat questionable way the league and DND are   putting people on course- there have been a few instances where someone had a good interview, good school marks and really good exam marks and not gotten on course, whereas someone who had a decent interview, decent to low exam mark and ok school marks gets on course.



See above for the reason why.     It's possible for someone to have a very good result during the selection process but not be part of the top 90%



			
				Cameron Kessler said:
			
		

> The guy who was passed over probally either messed up on the review boards are was screwed over for no reason which has been know to happen before.



There is always a reason why someone is passed over.   It's sometimes just more difficult to know the exact reason...


----------



## Bograt (5 Jan 2005)

Thank you for your answers. It appears I owe someone a pop.


----------



## Spartan (5 Jan 2005)

Sqn Co: Thanks for the clarification. Now I know. :-[


----------

